# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  اسماء القرء السبعة ورواتهم

## نورة البادي

حلقة هذا اليوم عن اسماء القراء السبعة ورواتهم وسأذكر اسماء القراء والرواة باختصار حتى يتسنى حفظها كما ان بعض الرواة اشتهروا بألقاب لهم وليست اسماء :-
1/ نافع المدني ورواته هما ( قالون و ورش )
2/ ابن كثير المكي ورواتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــه هما ( قنبل و البزي )
3/ ابو عمرو البصري ورواتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه هما ( الدوري و السوسي )
4/ ابن عامر الشامي ورواتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه هما ( ابن ذكوان و هشام )
5/ عاصم الكوفي ورواتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــه هما ( شعبة و حفص )
6/حمزة الكوفي ورواتهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــه هما ( خلف و خلاد ) 
7/ الكسائي الكوفي ورواتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــته هما ( الدوري و ابو الحارث ) 
رحم الله ائمة القراءات وجعلنا خير خلف لهم والله تعالى اعلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم 0

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------

